# Spiked collar



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Why are most people against spiked collars? I don't see the big deal. Not trying to be rude just want to be enlightened.


----------



## reddoggy

Most folks don't want the breed to intimidate any more than they already do. I for one love a nice 2" spiked collar


----------



## bahamutt99

They send the wrong message, beat the snot out of your legs, and are usually not any better built (frequently more poorly built) than other collars out there. That's my reason for not liking them. And I did have a dog that wore one for a few years. Just not for me.


----------



## BedlamBully

I see the argument for both sides. I MAKE spiked collars when they are ordered, but my dogs don't have them anymore.

Like the others said it presents the wrong image of the pit bull. Making it look mean. ( we all know pitties are weanies lol)

I leave it up to personal choice, but I always make people aware that they are not allowed at shows. I wish the ABKC would follow that.


----------



## Bleu Clair

I agree that it sends the wrong message/presents the wrong image with pit bulls. They don't bother me otherwise, but I wouldn't get one for my dog 'cause they're just not my cup of tea. My mom has a little spiked collar for her Chihuahua. It's funny seeing that bitty little dog with, what some people consider, a "bad ass" collar on.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

when a dog scratches it could seriously hurt itself on a spiked collar especially the 1 inch spikes. I bought grizz a puppy spiked collar he wore it for a week before his foot bled. Not cool to do to a pup. Now he has a gorgeous leather and brass collar with an engraved brass nameplate I hot it at orvis. Needless to say I'm highly against the spiked collar.


----------



## Bleu Clair

dan'sgrizz said:


> when a dog scratches it could seriously hurt itself on a spiked collar especially the 1 inch spikes.


Yeah that's a good point. That's why my mom just puts on her Chihuahua's spiked collar when she goes out somewhere with her (my mom likes to be the center of attention and gets a kick outta all the comments it gets....she's weird). Those little spikes are sharp and would be too dangerous for her to wear on a regular basis (though for that reason I don't think she should wear it at all, but my mom disagrees).


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I like the look but I can't pup pup through that I let him go naked 80% of the day. LOL I don't like underwear and grizz don't like collars! To each his own.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

Yes you all make good points, but who cares if someone thinks your dog looks mean? You will get that any way just for simply owning an APBT or ambully. As for the sharpness of the spikes just don't leave it on unattended. I'm not trying to change any opinions just speaking on my beliefs.


----------



## JCsmoke

I have a beautiful harley davidson 1/2 in spicked coller I put on w/ raiders tags and chip info on it but he still gets his harrness I love it but only put it on 4 walks


----------



## PeanutsMommy

i like the skin on my legs and no tears in my furniture  when Peanut was a baby puppy he had one of the leather collars with the little diamond shaped studs..i think those kinds are okay since they dont rip up things. my problem with the spiked collars are they hurt


----------



## bahamutt99

lovethypitbull said:


> ...who cares if someone thinks your dog looks mean? You will get that any way just for simply owning an APBT or ambully.


That's kinda the point. Why make it worse for yourself? I don't do the spikes (or the chains, bullet collars, etc), don't crop. My dogs are free to be dogs, rather than accessories. They don't have to make any kind of statement for me. In fact, I've been known to put little t-shirts or bandannas on them when doing PR work just because it more readily appeals to the general public. If I'm going to reach people, I'd rather reach them in the most favorable way possible. That means nothing that will enhance the aura of "tough dog," but rather giving them every possible chance to make a good first impression.

To flip the question around and explore this more thoroughly, what would be some reasons to be *in favor* of spiked collars? Only two that I could think of. One, your dog is a serious livestock guardian and you think it will protect their throat. Two, you seek attention and walking a Pit Bull just isn't enough. (General you, not YOU you.)

Not being snarky. Just participating.


----------



## MY MIKADO

I like the way spiked collars look. I don't like those long ones but the short ones. I think it is a good look on a pitbull or doberman. I plan on getting a pink spiked collar for Vendetta when she needs a bigger one. She will only wear it when we go out tho. My sister was going to buy River a black spiked harley davidson collar for christmas but ran out of money.


----------



## sleipner

they do look cool. but a nice rake acoss your leg will change your mind. i think alot of people view pitbulls scary even if they have a cute pink shirt on. it's just the media portrayal. some of these spike collars and harnesses are more for the owners ego then for the dog's utility. i own one and never put it on my ''special''. a good harness, padded and well built can offer some good armor. my dog models on an equipment site fordogtrainers.com they are reasonable as hell. cheaper then petshops for real dog owners like the ones here. they have the spiked collars as well. i know from a few good scrapes , i don't care for them. but i say a pink bow won't help us win over some of these ignorant , media slaves........


----------



## dan'sgrizz

the last thing I need when people flock to grizz is a spiked collar. I like to keep his pitbull breed a secret until he impressed them with his obedience and his disposition.


----------



## Khymera-B

I'm kinda in between..some look kinda cool though, moreso on the Bullies IMO. Lacks function for my pet and based on where I live I do a lot to counter the image. No ear crop, no tail dock, no spikes. People also see me training outside often and see my dog greeting many of the neighbors and their dogs. It'd be a waste of money for me, since he'd very rarely wear it. I like the flat collar on his leaner frame.


----------



## reddoggy

Bleu Clair said:


> I agree that it sends the wrong message/presents the wrong image with pit bulls. They don't bother me otherwise, but I wouldn't get one for my dog 'cause they're just not my cup of tea. My mom has a little spiked collar for her Chihuahua. It's funny seeing that bitty little dog with, what some people consider, a "bad ass" collar on.


I got my moms mini poodle a spiked collar a couple years back, my parents still haven't on him, LMAO


----------



## Elvisfink

I not a fan of spike collars at all. I personally think they look kind of silly, actually I think spikes on anything look silly and here's the proof!


----------



## Khymera-B

Skinny dude got his junk sticking out like that's the trend. :rofl:


----------



## dan'sgrizz

is that a bully?


----------



## Khymera-B

dan'sgrizz said:


> is that a bully?


Boston Terrier


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Do they all come with mullets?


----------



## Elvisfink

The one on the left must be game breed because he's so lean. The other is off of Juan Gotti; low and wide!!!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

thats classic lol


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Grizz has juan gotti twice in his fourth gen is that why he has a mullet?


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe

bahamutt99 said:


> To flip the question around and explore this more thoroughly, what would be some reasons to be *in favor* of spiked collars? Only two that I could think of. One, your dog is a serious livestock guardian and you think it will protect their throat. Two, you seek attention and walking a Pit Bull just isn't enough. (General you, not YOU you.)
> 
> Not being snarky. Just participating.


I mean there really is not a purpose, generally speaking. They are worn for fashion in my opinion. Just as cropped ears are souly cosmetic in most cases. The same goes for the spiked collar, they are just for show. Most are not even for intimidation, just the owners preference.

Now don't get me wrong im not down with the extra thick collars on overgrown bullies, but like reddoggy said 2' are alright. I don't really care about peoples opinion on my dog beause ounce they meet the dog it would all change. Just as when some times I am considered to be a thug just because I wear braids... You know?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I have to confess I bought my Mutt boy and Neela spiked collars at the St. Paddys day bully bash about 2 years ago... both of those fools couldn't pull off the look... they couldn't even pass for junk yard dogs! LMAO... the spikes do hurt when they want their snuggle time. Now a days I have a 1.5 inch bright orange collar that I bought from the feed store... I would like to get a couple like syndeys light blue collar... they seem more durrable. I honestly don't want my dogs to look rough and rugged because of the bill they were trying to pass in FL for BSL.


----------



## hwpbpeebles

spikes or no spikes the only thing i will say is let your dog jump up on u with it on that HURTS LOL


----------



## Kimbers dad

Those spikes can be rough on ya if your dog comes up for some cuddling like mine does ouch!!!


----------



## Kimbers dad

Seems to give her a bad attitude also LOL


----------



## thesainttc

spike collars are sweet looking.. but they do put a bad image in the "less pitbull or large dog knowledged person" if that makes sense to you.. im more of a harness guy


----------

